# Does timing of antibody titers matter?



## nogutsnoglory (Oct 11, 2014)

My doctor had me get a pneumovax and wanted me to test titers in 6 weeks. The time has passed but I don't have a scheduled blood test this week. I really don't want to go just for that. I'm thinking it doesn't matter and I can just check next time I get bloods done in a few weeks right?


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 11, 2014)

That would be fine ngng.  

The time frame is more critical in the sense of having it done too soon as you may not have seroconverted and so will get a false negative for antibodies. 

Dusty.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks that is what I assumed. I know the vaccine is hood for 3 years and I'm sure there will be hundreds of opportunities to test.


----------

